# معهد السالزيان الايطالى



## محمد خالد على يعقو (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم , انا خريج جديد وكنت حابب اخد كورس فى التبريد والتكييف فى مصر , وسالت ووصفو لى معهد السالزيان الايطالى وقالو ده متخصص و شهادتو معتمدة , يس انا متردد لانى حسافر من السودان مخصوص للكورس ده ارجوكم افيدونى هل هذا المعهد كويس ولا لا


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

كويس جدا" جدا"


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

يوجد كورس الغسالات الفول اتوماتيك
كورس تبريد
كورس تكييف
كورس لف مواتير 
اشهر الكورسات بالمعهد
وممكن كمان تشترى كتاب اى كورس بدون اخد الكور س نفسة
مش شرط 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## جاد الكريم (23 مارس 2011)

أخى محمد تبريد وتكييف الهواء فرع يعتمد على دراسة نظرية وعملية واعتماد هذه المعاهد على الجانب النظرى اكثر بكثير من العملى وربما لن تستفيد من الألتحاق بها الا بشهادة ورقية وانا ارى انك إن درست المواد الموجودة بهذا القسم بملتقى المهندسين العرب خاصة الجزء المثبت بجانب التحاقك بأحد شركات الصيانة عندكم ( مع المثابرة على تطبيق الجزء النظرى على العملى ) ومن الممكن انتقالك من شركة الى اخرى لزيادة الأحتكاك العملى مع الصبر سنوات قلائل والتواصل مع اصدقاءك فى هذا الموقع تزداد خبرتك شيئاً فشيئاً وسيكون افضل لك بكثير من معناة السفر للحصول على ورقة وادعوا لك بالتوفيق والسداد .


----------



## lost star (5 يوليو 2011)

*والله ولى التوفيق*


----------



## lost star (5 يوليو 2011)

*كويس جدا" جدا"*​


----------



## lost star (5 يوليو 2011)

*يوجد كورس الغسالات الفول اتوماتيك
كورس تبريد
كورس تكييف
كورس لف مواتير 
اشهر الكورسات بالمعهد
وممكن كمان تشترى كتاب اى كورس بدون اخد الكور س نفسة
مش شرط 
والله ولى التوفيق*


----------



## lost star (5 يوليو 2011)

*والله ولى التوفيق*


----------



## lost star (5 يوليو 2011)

*كويس جدا" جدا"​*​


----------



## سعد محمد عيسى (16 نوفمبر 2012)

يا اخى المعهد فى غاية الروعه والدرسة هناك ممتازة جداااااااااااا وفيها الكثير من الخبرة والاعتماد على النفس بطريقة مباشرة انا تعملت فى المعهد مجال التحكم الالى وبصراحة استفدت منه جداااااااااااااا ونتمنى لك ولكل من يسعى فى التعلم الزيادة والتوفيق


----------



## drmady (17 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اعلم ولكني سمعت انه جيد جدا ولابد من التطبيق العملي


----------



## حمدي النمر (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يا عم هى السودان فيها تكييف اصلا


----------



## سيد3 (20 أبريل 2013)

وعتيكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته معهد السالزيان كويس للمبتدئين والشهادة معتمده


----------

